# CIC.



## catalyst (22 Jul 2004)

Update: I'm going to be talking with the CO and the Administration Officer next week sometime. I'm excited - I really hope I can be CIC as opposed to CI as I would like a greater commitment and come on, the uniform looks cool!

Are there any CIC officers on here who have gone thorugh the process?

 :tank:


----------



## Excolis (23 Jul 2004)

if you have any questions, direct them my way i can answer them for you.


----------



## catalyst (24 Jul 2004)

How long did it take you to be enrolled
 What was the visit to the CFRC like?
 What was the medical like - was it a very thourough (sp) one or just a short one
 What was your interview like?
 What kind of background check did they do? Are they really going to contact all my past employers?

Any tips for when I meet with the officers? I'm really really really hoping to be a CIC officer, rather than a CI - other than more opportunity to work with youth (?) and more ops the only other good reason would be that man, I get to wear a unifom!

Also, what courses have you taken? I'm hoping to take my BOQ in February...and JLOC in May...


Thanks!


----------



## ags281 (24 Jul 2004)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> How long did it take you to be enrolled
> What was the visit to the CFRC like?
> What was the medical like - was it a very thourough (sp) one or just a short one
> What was your interview like?
> ...



1) About 6 months, during which time I continued to serve as a CI

2) Pretty much the same as any other applicant (see recruiting section of forums) though for CIC you don't do physical or aptitude tests (don't get me started)

3) The medical and interview are exactly the same as any other aplicant to the forces (again, see recruiting forums where it has been beaten to death). Don't worry too much about the medical. To quote the sarcastic comment of an RCO that shall remain nameless (but being with 909 you will become familiar with in your region   ), "if you're breathing and have a pulse you're in."

4) Also see recruiting section. It varies a bit depending on who is interviewing you, but basically prepare yourself, let your enthusiasm show, be honest, and you will be fine. If you mention any traits or experience you have it's good to have an example in mind to back it up. Finally, just relax, as this is not the Spanish Inquisition (nobody expects the... sorry, couldn't resist). They just want to find out what type of person you are, and if you're genuinely enthusiastic and have honest motives then there should be no problem at all.

5) Same security check as any other applicant - ERC. I'm not exactly sure what they check here, but as long as you've been responsible with your finances (no debt, or if debt exists it is for something "good" like education, not just living beyond your means) and don't have a criminal record you shouldn't have problems.


Tips for meeting with the officers: you sound like you really want to join, so just let them know how enthusiastic you are and why. Aside from that, just be honest in answering any questions (basically the same goes for the CFRC interview). Nothing wrong with starting off as a CI either. It's quite common to start as a CI, especially for younger applicants, and test the waters a bit while your application for CIC goes through.

Courses taken/experience: 
BOQ, JOLC(air), both supply and TrgO at a squadron, plus worked at a CSTC a couple summers. I've been eligible for promotion to Lt for a while now, but didn't bother with LTQ as I was putting in for a transfer to the PRes, which is just taking effect now, and didn't want to waste a spot on course that somebody else could have used (though the promotion with some back pay would have been nice   ). 

Additional advice: 
Definately do JOLC, as it is the best CIC course out there IMO (plus the Pac Region DS on it rule   ;D). Don't ever let anyone talk you into doing MOC instead for any reason, no matter how reasonable it sounds, even if it means you have to wait another year before you get to go to St. Jean.

On course (BOQ & JOLC) show up at the mess as much as possible. There's no need to drink if you prefer not to, but you should show up to be sociable. Make a SERIOUS effort to be there as much as humanly possible, as it is more important than you might think (plus it's fun, so how can you not?   ;D).

I could go into a little more depth and a few other points, but I think I've hit the basics. Let me know if you have any other questions.


edited for spelling mistake


----------



## Excolis (24 Jul 2004)

he answered all the questions you have very well.   dont worry about the interview.  you will do fine.  i have taken my BOQ, MOC, LTQ, and going for my CQ at the end of aug... it is an interesting trade that i feel is really important.   as for meeting other officers,  it is really easy i am an executive member in the military institute of windsor, which is comprised of officers, both serving and retired.  i am sure you have one where you are from.  where is that exactly?


----------



## catalyst (24 Jul 2004)

Thanks to both of you for answering my questions... I'm excited about being part of this organization. I've actually always wanted to be part of Cadets but my parents thought one organization was enough  

I'm not sure if there's space for another officer - they've got three plus the CO...its a small squadron...

By the way, what is meant by the comment about 909...I know the officers are a bit older...well, two of them are, not sure about the others. I'm not the fittest person myself but I'm working on it. I'm joining a Gym, Volleyball, etc because I think I should set an example for the Cadets. 

I'm from Westbank...near Kelowna 
Oh another question, if I join does my being paid (?) take away from the unit's training budget?


----------



## primer (25 Jul 2004)

Well talking to an officer from western ONT CFRC he said "CIC Officers will be at the bottom of any list for enrolling" It could take up to a year .


----------



## ags281 (25 Jul 2004)

Not sure how things go in Ontario etc, but out west here there have been some serious problems with getting some people into uniform in time for training at times (usually in Vancouver due to the high demand on the CFRC there). As a result, at least in the Lower Mainland, word is that the CFRC has been talking to the region and will now have two weeks during the year where CIC is placed as the number 1 priority (reverting back to the bottom of the heap for the rest of the time), timed to get people in just in time for basic. Not sure if that applies to the interior as well, but I haven't heard too many horror stories out of the Kelowna area, so I'd bet on Catalyst's chances being decent.

Catalyst: As to the sqn being small, you can find out if they have space for you from  CATO 21-03 (see ANNEX A). Note that the totals are paid positions only, so you can still volunteer even if they are "full". Also, if they have 5 positions with 4 officers and one paid CI filling them they can still take you on in uniform, but it will mean that the CI will no longer be paid (uniforms get priority).


----------



## Inch (25 Jul 2004)

How much do CIC's get paid? Is it just general service officer res class "A"?


----------



## catalyst (25 Jul 2004)

when 909 got their charter they had 35 or so cadets i seem to recall...they have three officers and the CO...I think there's room for one more!


----------



## catalyst (25 Jul 2004)

"909 Peregrine sqn has a staff of 4 officers and 3 volunteers or civilian instructors"

I really want to be an officer  Not to sound over-enthusiastic or anything...but it looks cool


----------



## ags281 (26 Jul 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> How much do CIC's get paid? Is it just general service officer res class "A"?


During the year it's class A on the same pay scale as the rest of the reserves. HOWEVER, CIC officers get paid a maximum of 23 days a year for regular squadron/corps work (10 more days for CO's). No squadron/corps could ever survive on so little work, so that means the majority of officers' time is volunteer. It's kind of like you're volunteering to work with youth but you get an honorarium to cover your gas money   

The only time CIC get any decent pay is if they get class B employment over the summer (ie running the summer camps for cadets) or when they're on a training course. Basically, whenever you see a CIC officer with their squadron or corps, it's more likely than not that they're not getting paid that day.


----------



## ags281 (26 Jul 2004)

Catalyst said:
			
		

> I really want to be an officer  Not to sound over-enthusiastic or anything...but it looks cool



It definately can be. A number of people out there like to rag on the CIC, but when you see a cadet who joined as a clueless shy 12 yr old come back with top marks from their national level or scholarship course, set up and run a weekend ex by themselves, or teach the best class you've ever witnessed when just last year they would freeze when talking to a "crowd" of three people you really don't care what some outsiders think.   It's probably one of the most rewarding jobs in the CF.


----------



## winchable (26 Jul 2004)

I'll second that, CIC's had some of the most profound effect on me during my youth.

Good on ya for choosing that route.


----------



## Inch (26 Jul 2004)

ags281 said:
			
		

> During the year it's class A on the same pay scale as the rest of the reserves. HOWEVER, CIC officers get paid a maximum of 23 days a year for regular squadron/corps work (10 more days for CO's). No squadron/corps could ever survive on so little work, so that means the majority of officers' time is volunteer. It's kind of like you're volunteering to work with youth but you get an honorarium to cover your gas money
> 
> The only time CIC get any decent pay is if they get class B employment over the summer (ie running the summer camps for cadets) or when they're on a training course. Basically, whenever you see a CIC officer with their squadron or corps, it's more likely than not that they're not getting paid that day.



Understood. Thanks for the info.


----------



## CI.Robertson (7 Feb 2006)

Hi everyone thanks for reading my post.


I am wondering if you could tell me what it is like to be a CIC I want to become one I just want to hear stories form you guys...like the Do's and Don't of the CIC "world" or experience's that you have had that changed your life's


----------



## 3rd Herd (7 Feb 2006)

CI.Robertson said:
			
		

> Hi everyone thanks for reading my post.
> 
> 
> I am wondering if you could tell me what it is like to be a CIC I want to become one I just want to hear stories form you guys...like the Do's and Don't of the CIC "world" or experience's that you have had that changed your life's



Like old womens gossip do you. I would think from some of your posts and profile information you should already have a very good insight into what makes a excellent or mediocre CIC officer. One of the first things is how ever the ability to articulate ones thoughts rather well, Given that tonight I have to spend a couple hours going over resumes and CV's my first method of simplifying my task is poor spelling and grammer go automatically in the recycling compartment. Yes I have read your other posts.


----------



## PViddy (7 Feb 2006)

Your name says that you are a Civilian Instructor which, denotes that you currently work with a cadet Corps/Sqn.  My question is ? why waste bandwidth ? you can receive an instant response to your questions by asking the Officers with whom you work with.  I mean what do you want to hear ? ok, yes it's true we all receive OD coloured Ferrari's upon enrolment..... for field EX's of course.


cheers

PV


----------



## Thompson_JM (7 Feb 2006)

PViddy said:
			
		

> Your name says that you are a Civilian Instructor which, denotes that you currently work with a cadet Corps/Sqn.  My question is ? why waste bandwidth ? you can receive an instant response to your questions by asking the Officers with whom you work with.  I mean what do you want to hear ? ok, yes it's true we all receive OD coloured Ferrari's upon enrolment..... for field EX's of course.
> 
> 
> cheers
> ...



You guys get ferrari's?

man... they buy us reservists off with OD BMWs.... Sheesh... you officers do get the golden handshake when you join eh...  ^-^


----------



## midgetcop (8 Feb 2006)

Ain't all that different from being a CI...except the uniform part, of course. 

I take it that you were at one point a cadet? If so, think back to the officers you respected and those that you didn't - what was it about them that earned your admiration or respect?

There's no real 'trick' to becoming a good officer. Be someone who the kids can look up to, and keep your personal agenda/politics out of it.


----------



## bbbb (17 Mar 2006)

midgetcop said:
			
		

> Ain't all that different from being a CI...except the uniform part, of course.
> 
> I take it that you were at one point a cadet? If so, think back to the officers you respected and those that you didn't - what was it about them that earned your admiration or respect?
> 
> There's no real 'trick' to becoming a good officer. Be someone who the kids can look up to, and keep your personal agenda/politics out of it.



Nicely said there. That's sound advice for any job I think. I actually have a friend who wants to become a CIC officer and I think I'll give him your advice.

Have a good day!


----------



## Burrows (17 Mar 2006)

This thread has been dead for a month.  Stop now.


----------

